# Large Custom Tanks



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

My 220 gallon Perfecto tank sprung a leak and needs replacing. It's for sale if someone is interested.

Before buying the same from my local pet store, does anyone know of other custom builders or recommendations for 220ish tanks?

Any idea how much a 72x24x~30 tank would cost?

The lifetime warranty of the Perfecto is certainly nice, and the cost $1100 isn't terrible, but I know that there is better out there.

Any thoughts and advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I repair tanks, usually $130-$150. If it leaks again I repair it for free, I have never had to do a re-fix


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

carl said:


> I repair tanks, usually $130-$150. If it leaks again I repair it for free, I have never had to do a re-fix


I bought my 45 gallon with glass hood from a custom manufacturer.
Miracles Aquariums in Orangeville.
They deliver or you can pick up.
Give them a call, they have a website

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

NAFB builds custom tanks.


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

carl said:


> I repair tanks, usually $130-$150. If it leaks again I repair it for free, I have never had to do a re-fix


If you'd like to buy it, fix it, and resell it the tank is still available.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I never pay for tanks, I get them free all the time


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Professor Monkey said:


> My 220 gallon Perfecto tank sprung a leak and needs replacing. It's for sale if someone is interested.
> 
> Before buying the same from my local pet store, does anyone know of other custom builders or recommendations for 220ish tanks?
> 
> ...


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accesso...um/1232206264?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*Miracle*

If you are going to have a tank built I highly recommend Miracle Tanks
Their price is outrageous..but somehow the piece of mind with their
attention to detail ...seemed to have made it worth it to me on my last 100 gallon I had them build..the tank was impecable! You should not buy a large tank without speaking to them and visiting their amazing shop I would say at this point..but ...get your wallet ready.

Tim


----------

